# Lateralkanal



## DingoDong (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi, angelt wer von euch in diesem Kanal? Wie sieht es dort mit Zander aus? Danke für die Infos.


----------



## DingoDong (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lateralkanal*

Keiner Infos? Alle hollandcracks ausgestorben?


----------



## dc1981 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lateralkanal*

Zander gibt es überall. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Ich glaube nicht das dir jemand ein paar stellen verraten wird. Such dir eine Stelle aus die nicht so "Monoton" aussieht.

Grüße und Merry Christmas


----------



## nordbeck (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lateralkanal*

es gibt zander dort. ausreichend?


----------



## crocodile (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lateralkanal*

Wo liegt der denn, kann ich irgendwie garnicht finden?


----------



## zanderzone (23. Dezember 2012)

War ich gestern noch mit Gummi unterwegs! Hab aber nix haken können! Zander sind da auf jeden Fall drin!


----------



## DingoDong (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Lateralkanal*

Denke doch auch. Wo kommst du her Zz?


----------

